# 2010 Quickstep Kit - those are short shorts



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.procyclingtalk.com/first-look-quickstep-2010-kit/

Got the Specialized logo off and the Mercx logo on.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

One word: PRO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad to see them use that throwback look, as they called it, that they tried to use some last year.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Look good to me- as always the Belgian National jersey is uber pro.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep, Boonen's kit is sharp, I like the way they did the stripes on the shorts.


Speaking of kits the Belgian National Team kit is timeless.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like something from the 70's or what a newb would wear (black short and blue jersey )


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Man, Boonen is head and shoulders above the other guys. Must have been a sight of him next to Bettini. The length on those shorts make them look more like tri shorts...wonder how the team likes the length.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

I like it, bout time the mens start wearing some shorts where we can actually see the beautiful muscles in the leg.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Not real impressed with any of the new 2010 kits I have seen so far. They all look under designed. Maybe the budgets are so tight that they didn't include graphic design costs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

muscleendurance said:


> looks like something from the 70's or what a newb would wear (black short and blue jersey )


Perhaps that's why Quickstep called it their throwback kit when they introduced it last year.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't mind the new kit. The shorts aren't that bad either; I prefer that then the shorts that go just over the knee.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

muscleendurance said:


> looks like something from the 70's


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Here's another good pic of a "winter" look, this time with the new ride. The shorts don't look as "short" in this one and I rather like the blue on the sides.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*on a Merckx*

it all looks good
yeah good on them


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I've always preferred bibs with a shorter cut.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

muscleendurance said:


> looks like something from the 70's or what a newb would wear (black short and blue jersey )


I've always preferred to wear black and my sideburns long... maybe because I grew up in the 70's.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> The length on those shorts make them look more like tri shorts...wonder how the team likes the length.



Many greats including Coppi, Bartali, Anquetil, Gimondi and Merckx wore shorter shorts than that.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i have a set of addidas shorts that are maybe shorter than those, i love them. My team bibs almost reach my knees... makes me sad and think about just doing super short cut off jeans and a cowboy hat.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's always been strange that Quickstep's kit has never matched their bicycles.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mapei said:


> It's always been strange that Quickstep's kit has never matched their bicycles.


I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Times don't come in many color options, Specialized while they do other colors the red is their brand so to speak. For the new ones, I don't know other than wanting to be another of the myriad of red/black/white bikes (no offense I have one as well).


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mapei said:



> It's always been strange that Quickstep's kit has never matched their bicycles.



They don't match but they complement. Barloworld's red kits complemented their celeste Bianchi bikes. The Renault-Elf-Gitane team wore black, white and yellow kits that complemented their blue Gitane bikes with yellow bar tape.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Backwards*



Mapei said:


> It's always been strange that Quickstep's kit has never matched their bicycles.


Quick.Step is the main sponsor, so perhaps the question should be the other way around: why don't their bikes should match their kit, which already matches the corporate color scheme more or less. 

TIME had the excuse of limited color schemes, not sure what the deal was with Specialized and now with Merckx.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Belgian team on Belgian bikes. Yay! BTW-I like the look. If my quads looked like Boonens, I'd show them off, too.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

that picture from the OP looks like a total photochop


----------



## stig (Sep 13, 2005)

... or what a newb would wear (black short and blue jersey :rolleyes:)[/QUOTE said:


> Please explain?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not bad. Perhaps not dareing design, but it isn't ugly like Radio Shanty's.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Don't go there!*



stig said:


> Please explain?


Stig - Please don't go there! This thread will quickly disolve into the pros and cons of wearing what you want when you ride.

Wear what you like - I save my fashion critiques for pro teams who supposedly have designers working for them! :idea:


----------

